# Which stance do you think is better for street fighting? Bruce Lees stance or Bas Ruttens



## Towel Snapper (Sep 17, 2014)

VS









Which is the superior stance for most people? For a no rules street fight? Out of these 2?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2014)

Bas Rutten's is better for Bas Rutten and Bruce Lee's is better for Bruce Lee. What works best for you is entirely up to you.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 17, 2014)

Which ever the person has train and is most effective for that person. 
Everyone is different, different abilities, different attributes, and different skills sets.
There are other 'stances' that can be just as effective based upon the situation and the individuals skill from those stance. 
There is no one superior stance that is all encompassing for all possible situations. 
And then the person moves and the stance changes.
Most people use several different stances throughout a fight situation. It is a standing grappling situation? Neither of these stances will be maintained. It is a shoot takedown situation? At that moment neither of these stances will be maintained.
Either 'can be excellent' or either 'can be terrible' all based upon the situation at any one moment in time.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> Which is the superior stance for most people? For a no rules street fight? Out of these 2?



I can`t see the videos since I am at work, however like others have suggested I think you might want to stop analyzing technique in order to find the "superior" or "high percentage", and instead try to look at the principles behind. Without that there is no moving beyond raw beginner`s understanding.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 17, 2014)

I love how trolls are losers, makes me lol. Its like divine justice. 

Bottom line is theres often a superior way of doing things, the highest % way, its not possible for both ways (stances) to be exactly equal considering all the factors, and anyone that thinks they are exactly equal, is ignorant. 

So which is better for the average person (ie not an esp short or tall person etc)? Which is the superior stance?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> I love how trolls are losers, makes me lol. Its like divine justice.
> 
> Bottom line is theres often a superior way of doing things, the highest % way, its not possible for both ways (stances) to be exactly equal considering all the factors, and anyone that thinks they are exactly equal, is ignorant.
> 
> So which is better for the average person (ie not an esp short or tall person etc)? Which is the superior stance?



Excuse me!

Did you just call Danny T, Cridan, and myself Trolls and losers?

You don't get answers you expect after asking questions you don't understand and you revert to calling those who post trolls and losers appears to be you MO, seen it before..... quite telling actually.

And if there is any question, it was me who reported this post

Later


----------



## Blindside (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> I love how trolls are losers, makes me lol. Its like divine justice.
> 
> Bottom line is theres often a superior way of doing things, the highest % way, its not possible for both ways (stances) to be exactly equal considering all the factors, and anyone that thinks they are exactly equal, is ignorant.
> 
> So which is better for the average person (ie not an esp short or tall person etc)? Which is the superior stance?



Bas' stance is better suited to an environment where where countering leg attacks is important (kicks and takedowns), Bruce's to where countering the groin kicks is more important.  For hand attacks offense and defense it is a wash.  Now, which would you pick and why?


----------



## drop bear (Sep 17, 2014)

Bas was actually in fights. He is probably the guy I would listen to regarding stance.


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 17, 2014)

Towel Snapper said:


> I love how trolls are losers, makes me lol. Its like divine justice.
> 
> Bottom line is theres often a superior way of doing things, the highest % way, its not possible for both ways (stances) to be exactly equal considering all the factors, and anyone that thinks they are exactly equal, is ignorant.
> 
> So which is better for the average person (ie not an esp short or tall person etc)? Which is the superior stance?



I see. Sorry for trying to give a helpful answer then.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 17, 2014)

Cirdan said:


> I see. Sorry for trying to give a helpful answer then.



i appreciate ur answer bro, thankyou


----------



## Buka (Sep 17, 2014)

I think it would depend on the street. Are you talking Ragazzino Road or Jeune Boulevard?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the second one.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 17, 2014)

You may not want to turn your leading foot 45 degree inward for the following reasons:

- It's too easy for your opponent to sweep your leading leg. If your front foot is pointing forward, your opponent will need to turn much more to make his sweep to be effective. If your front foot already turns 45 degree inward, you opponent doesn't need to turn that much. In other words, if your front foot ankle points straight back, it's much harder for your opponent's instep to reach to your ankle. If you turn your front foot ankle 45 degree inward, it's much easier for your opponent to use his instep to reach to your ankle.
- If you have to turn your front foot outward to meet your opponent's sweep (or roundhouse kick), your inward foot angle will require you to turn out much more.
- If you need to escape your opponent's foot sweep (or low roundhouse kick), your 45 degree front foot ankle may give you some trouble.
- Since you won't know whether next kick may come in on the left side of your right leading leg, or on the right side of your right leading leg, it's better to keep it in the center. this way, it will be easier for you to handle kicks that may come from both directions.

Of course the inward stance can protect your groin better. But the "foot sweep" can give you as much trouble as the "groin kick" can. 

Will you turn your leading foot 45 degree 

- outward to prevent your opponent from sweeping you?
- inward to prevent your opponent from groin kick at you?

IMO, both approaches are too extreme. It's better to be neutral.


----------



## Hong Kong Pooey (Sep 17, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> Bas Rutten's is better for Bas Rutten and Bruce Lee's is better for Bruce Lee. What works best for you is entirely up to you.



What he said


----------



## K-man (Sep 17, 2014)

I think there are problems with both. Bas' stance here is a ring stance where groin shots are out. Don't get me wrong, I love his approach and have had a training session with him that was brilliant. If you look at his SD videos you will find a narrower stance. For example, https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mosX7L25HV8

The second stance is for JKD. There are several things I don't like about it from my perspective but it may work well for JKD. 

For me, I would go for a stance that is comfortable, stable, offers groin protection and can be used instantly to defend against a low kick. Bas' stance is closest to that but I'm sure he would have it a bit narrower for a street situation.
:asian:


----------

